# High Changeover Transient Current



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Introyble said:


> Mislabeled or unlabeled motor leads probably resulted in misconfigured phase order since I can only identify relationships between U1/U2 V1/V2 and W1/W2 with an Ohm meter.
> 
> Which brought me to this wonderful blog piece:
> 
> ...




Soft starters and variable speed drives have crushed the market for wye-delta starters.

*Flopping leads around will reverse the direction of rotation, if that's what you're driving at.*


----------

